# Resort suggestions for specific # of beds



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 18, 2015)

We are thinking of renting DVC points for a 4-5 night stay in late October or November. 

It will be 3 adults and 1 child. The thing is, both my husband and FIL need a real bed (not shared) due to back conditions. 

Are there any 1 bedrooms that have 2 real beds in the unit. Even a bunked is fine.


----------



## bnoble (May 19, 2015)

> Are there any 1 bedrooms that have 2 real beds in the unit.


Not that I can think of.  But two studios will be about the same number of points.  Alternatively, you could bump up to a 2BR.


----------



## JimMIA (May 19, 2015)

OKW *studios* have two queens and are pretty spacious, but obviously you would lose the kitchen and washer/dryer.

I personally wouldn't take that option with our 3 people (2 adults + a 13 y/o) for anything more than three nights, so I'm not sure it's a viable option for your group.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info. My FIL will be joining us for, "1 to 4 nights." Not very helpful on his part...lol...but, he is helping to fund the trip, so I won't complain.


----------

